# Opinions wanted!



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello there,

I would like some of you guys to share some opinions on the following cases:

CoolerMaster 690 II Advanced (White, 3.0USB)
Cooler Master: CM 690 II Advanced White

Corsair 750D 
Obsidian Series® 750D Full Tower ATX Case



Why I am leaning towards the 750D..

In the 690 II case the clearance between the H100i pull fans and the motherboard is non-existent. The h100i fans sit over the top of my ram making memory upgrades/replacements VERY Tedious. 

Cable Management - Whilst the 690 performs relatively well in this department there are a few areas I feel are lacking (such as 12v holes).

I need more space! With the rig setup and future expansion I am concerned about airflow. 

I rate the 690 II as a great case but I need something a little bit more.. the 750D seems perfect for my needs and isn't OTT (900D!).

What do you guys think? opcorn:


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Also the rear-mounting SSD enclosures is also an added bonus


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

The Obsidian series are almost a work of art, minimalistic in design yet aesthetically pleasing.
Although I like the Cooler Master case, the oversize mesh would be a dust trap and hard to clean.
On the practical side, the internals on the Obsidian seem to have had more thought put into it and I would gladly have one as my next case. (which I have been browsing for recently)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what he said ^

All the new corsair cases from the last two years are all brilliant in design for cable management, ssd and hdd space and for enclosed water coolers such as the h100.

I have the 600T and its impossible to make a mess of the cable management and it has room for the top 200mm fan to be removed so the corsair 100 and 100i could be installed. There's also enough room for a push pull config on the radiator.


----------



## Silverj2k7 (Aug 31, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your opinions.

From what I've heard the 900D is a huge case but the build quality is quite disappointing!.

I'm pretty much going to buy the 750D within the next few weeks! :thumb:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

yeah the 900D is massive. Put it on the floor next to your desk and it will almost be level with it.


----------

